# Roast Magazine



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone subscribes to the roast magazine?

http://shop.roastmagazine.com/

If so, is it worth the money?

Thanks


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

It depends what you are after. I love the features that involve new farming techniques and the roaster spotlight. Few other interesting articles, but its largely based around the US market. Still worth a read if you ask me though.

If you're interested in roasting and/or in the industry then yes, definitely worth it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

More interested in the roasting side of it, but if its not a lrage part of it then maybe its not for me...

Unless someone has a few copies i can sneek a peek at?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll see if i can find any old copies floating about. wish me luck


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

13 characters needed!

Good luck!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you look through the twitter feed, a few weeks ago there was a code to view the latest issue online for free to celebrate their birthday or some such event.

Didn't really interest me, as ShortShots says its mainly US stuff and I don't roast but you should be able to find it still.


----------

